# design your own 120MP camera?



## keithcooper (Nov 3, 2016)

looks like Canon are going to OEM supply sensors, including the APS-H 120MP

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2016)

And ... The Price? Qtys of 100K, of course.

This could be the basis for a Great Kick Starter scam Project.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 3, 2016)

If I were designing my own it would be 645.


----------



## keithcooper (Nov 3, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> If I were designing my own it would be 645.


Well, MF chips are available if you order enough of them...

It can't be that difficult - look at all the new players in the booming MF camera market
First film makes its big comeback, and now medium format ... we are indeed in a golden age.
[ ;-) ]


----------

